# Helix 7 di



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys how do i get the best images possible from me helix 7. I cant seem to find the sweet spot for di or reg sonar. Cannot get a super clear image no matter what i do!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I belive there is a High Definition Transducer available for that unit that may help, also set your ping speed at the same speed you typically idle over items, 2-3 mph is best, when using DI only, almost still will give you best shots, when over a fixed tree or structure, anchor lock or try to hold on top of itm then start adjusting the sensitivity, I usually set around 12 for starters, also different color schemes may show better images. just gotta keep playing with it till you get it as good as it gets. It seems like every watershed has different settings to be perfect, I'm always tweaking mine a little bit but once you get it close, you should be good in most similar situations.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

I think that the HD transducer is for the SI units. With a DI unit you already have the transducer you need... you might have to play around with the ducer position. If you do Facebook join the Humminbird Side Imaging group. Even though the name implies SI, they will help you with DI as well. Post some pictures of your view problem and of your ducer mount... a lot of good help there.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. Im not on fb But ill keep playing with it to see what happens


----------

